# 2STH/1/2: CPU T-Diode



## RockBottom (10 Septembre 2007)

C'est le diagnostic  de l'Apple hardware test:

error code = 2STH-1-2-CPU T-Diode

Mon iMac G5 s'endort toutes les 30 secondes  je l'ai même vu tomber de sommeil pendant un shut-down  et cependant il m'arrive d'avoir des "rémissions" de 48 heures, sans panne aucune.

La machine est hors garantie :
elle a fait l'objet d'une réparation [quasi] gratuite parce qu'elle bénéficiait d'un _repair extension program_ pour cause d'alimentation défaillante ;
et ce n'est que depuis cette intervention [2007, mars] que je constate cette nouvelle panne...
J'ai besoin de conseils pour gérer cette  situation.

Merci à tous!

J'oubliais  sites web déja consultés :

http://www.apple.com/support/powermac/powersupply/repairextension/
http://www.macsimumnews.com/index.php/archive/macosg_macs_suddenly_shutting_down
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=302181
http://www.eddiewong.net/2007/05/25/error-2sth12cpu-t-diode/
http://ask.metafilter.com/30047/iMac-randomly-goes-into-sleep-mode-Help
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/exchange_repair/imac.html
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/powersupply/repairextension/


----------



## RockBottom (10 Septembre 2007)

Et quand je regarde le fichier /private/var/log/system.log, je constate qu'il inventorie des dizaines d'&#233;v&#233;nements comme celui-ci :

Sep  9 13:05:40 iMac kernel[0]: Thermal Manager: max temperature exceeded for 30 seconds, forcing system sleep

chaque fois que le capteur thermique a constat&#233; que la temp&#233;rature a d&#233;pass&#233; 86 degr&#233;s Celsius ; encore un peu et je devrais pouvoir me faire bouillir de l'eau   pour le caf&#233;, mais ce n'est pas document&#233;.


----------



## fred et sylvie (10 Septembre 2007)

Quelle est la température donnée par des widget comme Istatpro?


----------

